# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  Un grupo de técnicos de Australia ha visitado la ciudad de Alicante para estudiar las técnicas que se aplican para utilizar el agua depurada en el regadío de zonas verdes.

## Embalses

*Un grupo de técnicos de Australia ha visitado la ciudad de Alicante para estudiar las técnicas que se aplican para utilizar el agua depurada en el regadío de zonas verdes.*
04-11-2008 (Las Provincias)Las Provincias

 La ciudad triplica en dos años el uso de agua residual     	 


Un grupo de técnicos de Australia ha visitado la ciudad de Alicante para estudiar las técnicas que se aplican para utilizar el agua depurada en el regadío de zonas verdes.

El concejal de Servicios y Mantenimiento, Andrés Llorens, ha recibido a este grupo denominado "Coordinadora Australiana para el Uso del Agua Reciclada en la Horticultura", cuya gira internacional también abarca Madrid y ciudades de Israel y Dubai. El objetivo es conocer distintas técnicas para reducir, reutilizar y reciclar el agua.

Para ello, han visitado la sala de máquinas de los equipos de bombero del parque Juan Pablo II, han recorrido el circuito de riego con aguas depuradas de Orgegia-Tossal-Gran Vía-Vía Parque y han observado su uso en el PAU 5, la avenida de las Naciones, Miriam Blasco, PAU 4, avenida de Dénia y el parque de La Ereta.

Según Llorens, el Ayuntamiento ha sabido hacer frente a la escasez de recursos desarrollando una completa red para la reutilización para el riego de jardines y zonas verdes de la ciudad. Ha explicado a los técnicos que el principal logro del sistema es utilizar más de medio millón de metros cúbicos de agua reutilizable para regar cerca de diez zonas verdes de la ciudad. "En solo dos años hemos triplicado el uso de las aguas residuales, circunstancia que no sólo ha permitido crecer en superficies verdes sino también poderlas mantener en un buen estado.

----------

